# These are the official ship dates for the recently announced Canon cameras and lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 6, 2019)

> Canon has finalized the release date for all of the recently announced EOS camera gear.
> *Canon EOS 90D – Shipping September 12, 2019*
> 
> Canon EOS 90D Body $1199
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 6, 2019)

Shiping date for 90D in India also around 12 Sept. Will be getting mine in around a weeks time.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 6, 2019)

My dealer has promised me a 90D next week. Wait for the first real “hands on”.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 6, 2019)

I wonder if Canon reps have early models of these to show off?


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 6, 2019)

It's a pity that the M6 went ship until later in the month. My busiest month of the year is September and I'll be missing out on many chances to really push this camera.:-(


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 7, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> It's a pity that the M6 went ship until later in the month. My busiest month of the year is September and I'll be missing out on many chances to really push this camera.:-(


Yes, I REALLY want to see some real world users opinions


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 7, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> It's a pity that the M6 went ship until later in the month. My busiest month of the year is September and I'll be missing out on many chances to really push this camera.:-(



It ships on day 3 of my vacation abroad


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi Folks. 
It is a fact of life and statistics that whenever it was released would be the month after someone’s busiest time or the third day of someone’s vacation, it is just how it is. 
It is also a week before Mr X’s vacation so he has time to learn it a little (or unpack it, put the battery on charge and switch it to [ ] ) about which he is pleased but not commenting! 

Cheers, Graham. 



LSXPhotog said:


> It's a pity that the M6 went ship until later in the month. My busiest month of the year is September and I'll be missing out on many chances to really push this camera.:-(





koenkooi said:


> It ships on day 3 of my vacation abroad


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 7, 2019)

SteveC said:


> I wonder if Canon reps have early models of these to show off?



My local brick&mortar had a Canon rep visiting and introducing the new bodies this Monday, but they won’t have their own copies available before 12 Sep or so.


----------



## johnstraka (Sep 9, 2019)

Dang, M6 may or may not arrive before I leave for vacation on 9/28...


----------



## SteveC (Sep 9, 2019)

I did get to handle an M6-II. The rep said there were maybe twelve of them in the entire country. I treated it very gingerly.

I was not allowed to put a card in.

There was also a 90D there but I'm not really in the market for one.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 9, 2019)

johnstraka said:


> Dang, M6 may or may not arrive before I leave for vacation on 9/28...



I just got an email from the store saying that their distributor is saying that the M6II is on its way to their store. If that's true I might be getting it before I leave for vacation on the 23rd.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 9, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> I just got an email from the store saying that their distributor is saying that the M6II is on its way to their store. If that's true I might be getting it before I leave for vacation on the 23rd.



I was told yesterday by Canon reps it would leave their warehouse on the 28th. So we're hearing two different stories here.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 9, 2019)

SteveC said:


> I was told yesterday by Canon reps it would leave their warehouse on the 28th. So we're hearing two different stories here.



Right, that’s why I’m not getting my hopes up too much, I’ll believe it when I have the camera in my hands


----------



## padrepaul (Sep 9, 2019)

Will be curious when it actually ships too as BH says on their site Sept 12th, but I also saw on Adorama they have no date and when I asked I got the standard script "it is in high demand and unfortunately we do not have a ship date yet and can't speculate." Would be nice to know if that means it ships from Canon and gets to the retailer a week later than to the consumer after that.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 9, 2019)

SteveC said:


> I was told yesterday by Canon reps it would leave their warehouse on the 28th. So we're hearing two different stories here.


Also, how far away is the warehouse?


----------



## SteveC (Sep 9, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Also, how far away is the warehouse?



seven letters:

damfino.

I should emphasize, that's the M6 II. The 90D is supposed to leave their warehouse this week.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 9, 2019)

SteveC said:


> seven letters:
> 
> damfino.
> 
> I should emphasize, that's the M6 II. The 90D is supposed to leave their warehouse this week.


Yeah, I have had everything from ordering from a local supplier and it gets shipped from Japan (by ship), to ordering from a company 3000 Kilometers away in a different country and having it show up at the door two hours later. 

In this case, it is (hopefully) from the Canon USA warehouse and not from one beside the factory in Japan.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm probably going to wait for Black Friday, personally...there's still an outside chance of an M5 II, and if it isn't announced before then--it ain't coming out until March at the earliest. Meanwhile, I should be able to play with the M6 II and viewfinder.

(Now if Canon would come out with a viewfinder with a hot shoe on top, a lot of people's complaints would vanish.)

Personally I want the flippy screen more than the viewfinder...though I note the M5 (no mark number) didn't have one either.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 10, 2019)

> Now if Canon would come out with a viewfinder with a hot shoe on top, a lot of people's complaints would vanish



Nuh, I would rather two hot shoes side by side : top left and top right, approx. 6cm gap in between them.
I seriously don’t understand how Canon didn’t think about the second hot shoe.
Could be useful for lefties as well.


----------



## Davidarmenphoto (Sep 10, 2019)

Adorama was very unhelpful to me as well. I got no information about my preorder and don’t even know if it’ll ship on the 12th even though I ordered on announcement day.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 10, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> Nuh, I would rather two hot shoes side by side : top left and top right, approx. 6cm gap in between them.
> I seriously don’t understand how Canon didn’t think about the second hot shoe.
> Could be useful for lefties as well.



And where would you put the controls?


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 10, 2019)

SteveC said:


> And where would you put the controls?


Nuh, not suggesting interfere with controls. Get rid of pop up flash or make it half as wide instead. this will afford plenty of room for a second hot shoe. Just look at a photo of m6 II top down and you will see where I am coming from. I hope it explains


----------



## SteveC (Sep 11, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> Nuh, not suggesting interfere with controls. Get rid of pop up flash or make it half as wide instead. this will afford plenty of room for a second hot shoe. Just look at a photo of m6 II top down and you will see where I am coming from. I hope it explains



You'd end up with a hot shoe on the left (where the flash was), and the hot shoe in the middle (rather than on the right). That'd be OK (or alternatively, keep the popup and put the hot shoe on top of it). I really wouldn't want to move all the controls to the center.

But from Canon's point of view, really, the cheapest thing to do is just come out with an EVF with a hot shoe on top of it.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 11, 2019)

SteveC said:


> You'd end up with a hot shoe on the left (where the flash was), and the hot shoe in the middle (rather than on the right). That'd be OK (or alternatively, keep the popup and put the hot shoe on top of it). I really wouldn't want to move all the controls to the center.
> 
> But from Canon's point of view, really, the cheapest thing to do is just come out with an EVF with a hot shoe on top of it.


No sorry. I suggested to remove pop up flash and replace with hot shoe. No repositioning controls.
Hot shoe on top of evf is not a great idea. At all. Sorry.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 11, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> No sorry. I suggested to remove pop up flash and replace with hot shoe. No repositioning controls.
> Hot shoe on top of evf is not a great idea. At all. Sorry.



Then I misunderstood you--I thought you wanted one hot shoe on each upper corner of the camera, rather than one on the left and one in the center. OK, now I understand you.

How about this? Replace the popup flash with a popup viewfinder, and use the center (and only) hot shoe for a flash. (Of course, maybe you want a popup flash a lot; I personally have little use for one and generally just disable the flash in my settings since the built in kind seem to ruin more pictures than they help. But your situation and tastes aren't mine.)


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 11, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> No sorry. I suggested to remove pop up flash and replace with hot shoe. No repositioning controls.
> Hot shoe on top of evf is not a great idea. At all. Sorry.



What I'd really like is a builtin RT transmitter. And RT support in all Canon flashes.


----------



## jsmjr (Sep 12, 2019)

Davidarmenphoto said:


> Adorama was very unhelpful to me as well. I got no information about my preorder and don’t even know if it’ll ship on the 12th even though I ordered on announcement day.



I ordered a 90D body on announcement day from Adorama too. Hoping to get some good news today.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 13, 2019)

SteveC said:


> I was told yesterday by Canon reps it would leave their warehouse on the 28th. So we're hearing two different stories here.



So I asked what they meant with "on the way" and it turns out that it means "before the end of the month", which lines up with what you were told.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 13, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> So I asked what they meant with "on the way" and it turns out that it means "before the end of the month", which lines up with what you were told.



On the other hand...the press release says the 26th for both the M6 II and everything else (except the 90D). The 28th is a Saturday, so I tend to believe he was wrong about the exact date.


----------



## digigal (Sep 13, 2019)

AlanF said:


> My dealer has promised me a 90D next week. Wait for the first real “hands on”.


My husband's 90D arrives tonight and he's out of town. What should I do?!? 
Catherine


----------



## digigal (Sep 13, 2019)

digigal said:


> My husband's 90D arrives tonight and he's out of town. What should I do?!?
> Catherine


Wrong--it just ARRIVED!!!


----------



## SteveC (Sep 13, 2019)

PARTY AT CATHERINE'S HOUSE!!!!


----------



## digigal (Sep 13, 2019)

My husband ordered it a few wks ago when it was announced from BH and it was shipped yesterday from NJ (we're in CA)


----------



## KrazyE (Sep 14, 2019)

I got my 90D yesterday. I took it to a high school football game and just goofed around with it. I'm having a lot of fun with it. It's a big upgrade from my SL1 and T5.


----------

